
Move Over Actors and Artists, Software Developers Are True Creative Heroes - ducaale
https://www.forbes.com/sites/christianowens/2019/02/14/move-over-actors-and-artists-software-developers-are-true-creative-heroes/
======
BenoitP
While I sort of subscribe to the content of the article, I don't think the
(click-baity) title has any wisdom in it.

Yes, software engineers would do wonders with more creative freedom. But not
in a "move over" way. There is great value in spending inordinate amounts of
time pondering about feelings created in a user's mind. Being good at that
skill requires lots of experience, and a keen sense of perception. And that
requires absolutely zero programming knowledge.

But sometimes creative people are far removed from what the technology allows.
Stereotypically, while they would chant the virtues of blockchain or AI, they
would fail to understand the nature and practicalities of it. There is often a
lot of virtue signalling.

Exploring new products, new experiences is a painstaking process that is only
achieved through trial and error. It is a lot of work. What I want to say is
that both worlds could largely benefit from each other.

Pair designing, if you will. Show me a minimal tech demo, and I'll explore the
feelings and thoughts that it can create. Show me the stories and thoughts,
and I'll try to get the silicon to replay them. In a tight design iteration
loops with lots of understanding the other's view, in a sort of complementary,
symbiotic relationship.

------
hprotagonist
_I have often felt that programming is an art form,

whose real value can only be appreciated

by another versed in the same arcane art;

there are lovely gems and brilliant coups

hidden from human view and admiration, sometimes forever,

by the very nature of the process.

You can learn a lot about an individual

just by reading through his code, even in hexadecimal.

Mel was, I think, an unsung genius._

[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-
mel.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/story-of-mel.html)

------
blindpixel
The title is super clickbaity and quite simply myopic.

I suspect that creativity means many different things to many people but
narrowing it down to software is simplistic imho.

